# how to share internet between two system



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2007)

Frnds..
I knw such Q has been asked earlier also..but I think I have some different issue.

I have one laptop and one desktop...and I want to share internet.
I am running internet on laptop using a usb cable.And I have connected the laptop and destop using LAN.
Now hw sud I configure to internet on both.


----------



## 24online (Jan 18, 2007)

which type of connection ?? adsl or ethernet ?? means through phone line or direct cable line ??


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 18, 2007)

If your router supports both USB as well as Ethernet interfaces, you can use them for each of your devices. I personally haven't tried it out, but my school library has two computers sharing a single connection in that way.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> which type of connection ?? adsl or ethernet ?? means through phone line or direct cable line ??


currently i m connecting through a mobile.


----------



## mediator (Jan 18, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46209


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46209


but u have nt mention the IP address confrigation in both laptop and desktop.


----------



## mediator (Jan 18, 2007)

1. Proceed as in post I gave before
2. Since ur sharing via LAn, open network connections and double click the Ethernet/Lan connection=>Properties, 
3. In tcp/IP section, fill 192.168.0.1 in static IP (of laptop)
4. Similarly in ur, fill 192.168.0.2 in static IP(of Desktop)
5. U can fill the DNS entries by finding ur present DNS entries or u can get much efficient and less crowded public DNS servers. Google "public dns servers" for that!

Ur done!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 19, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> 1. Proceed as in post I gave before
> 2. Since ur sharing via LAn, open network connections and double click the Ethernet/Lan connection=>Properties,
> 3. In tcp/IP section, fill 192.168.0.1 in static IP (of laptop)
> 4. Similarly in ur, fill 192.168.0.2 in static IP(of Desktop)
> ...



and wht abt deafult gateway..n others
__________
and wht sud be the IP confrigation of USB network cable..in the laptop.


----------



## mediator (Jan 19, 2007)

If ur Laptop is working fine with USB cable and is able to get connected to the net then u dont need to worry about that!


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 19, 2007)

I hav a broadband cnxn nd a laptop. I want to share d BB cnxn with my frnds lappy who sits near me. Can i share? If yes how?
__________
*Didnt wanted to start a new thread. Cuz my question is similar.
I hav a broadband cnxn nd a laptop. I want to share d BB cnxn with my frnds lappy who sits near me. Can i share? If yes how?*


----------



## suraj (Jan 19, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> I hav a broadband cnxn nd a laptop. I want to share d BB cnxn with my frnds lappy who sits near me. Can i share? If yes how?
> __________
> *Didnt wanted to start a new thread. Cuz my question is similar.*
> *I hav a broadband cnxn nd a laptop. I want to share d BB cnxn with my frnds lappy who sits near me. Can i share? If yes how?*


 


i have not tried yet ,it may possible .just attached  a usb  cable on both system .first keep adress un changed means let it gain automatic ip adress .
if it does not work then give ip adress fallowing  "mediator" thread  process.


----------



## mediator (Jan 19, 2007)

@manshia : I hope i dont have to repeat. Ur case is same as that of @ravi.  U wanna connect laptop to laptop. U can do that via ethernet (as in case of @ravi) or connect wirelessly. In either case u just need to configure the interface in the same way as I explained!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 19, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> If ur Laptop is working fine with USB cable and is able to get connected to the net then u dont need to worry about that!


than hw can I connect my destop to net though laptop.


----------



## mediator (Jan 19, 2007)

Connect the lappy to Internet as u connect via USB. Then connect Lappy with desktop via ethernet. Then follow as said! Read carefully and follow!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 19, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Connect the lappy to Internet as u connect via USB. Then connect Lappy with desktop via ethernet. Then follow as said! Read carefully and follow!


ok i will try it again n than post the result.


----------

